Ask HN: What kind of pomodoro technique app do you use? - smartis2812
======
nefitty
I use Toggl. It can sit as a small overlay on my screen, with a box and timer
that asks, "What are you working on?" It has helped a lot. I love it.

------
swaroop
[http://melpa.org/#/org-pomodoro](http://melpa.org/#/org-pomodoro) with Emacs
OrgMode

